

Google Offers beta launching in New York City and the Bay Area - ordinaryman
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-offers-beta-launching-in-new.html

======
arturadib
Does Google have a "always play catch-up" mantra in addition to "don't be
evil"?

\- Hotmail (Gmail)

\- Mapquest (G Maps)

\- Firefox/IE (G Chrome)

\- iOS (Android)

\- Apple TV (G TV)

\- Twitter (G Buzz)

\- Facebook (G +)

\- Groupon (G Offers)

etc.

~~~
ghurlman
Well, considering that they started out taking an existing concept and making
it better...

\- Google (AltaVista/Lycos/etc)

------
gigawatt
I gotta say, I'm already burned out on the Groupon-type sites. I'm not sure
why they think I need to get waxed two times a week—I haven't seen a relevant
offer in months, after buying a few in the first couple months. The only one
that I still check interestedly is the Living Social travel deals, because
with those, if you get a hit once a year, it was worth it.

~~~
lpolovets
If you like Living Social travel deals, SniqueAway and Jetsetter are great
too. (I'm not affiliated with either one.)

------
mikeryan
Funny. Just about a week after I opted out of all of my offer emails. The
signal to noise was getting out of hand.

------
seagaia
Heh, after a failed deal with Groupon this came about, apparently.

It'll probably fly better, too, since it'll integrate with the rest of the
google services, and help google use us as a product...

Now only for it to start in a city I live in.

